# 

## kobieta

ϳ,      !
    .  -  ,   .  " "  2  :  ,     .  . ,   - ,   .     ,    ( - ). ֳ     ,    .  ,  . -:        ,  -:        . 
     ,  ,      ?

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

.     - ,   -   .
  ,    . ,      .   ̳,           ( " ).      ˲,     .      . 
      ,         .      IBM- .    ,      ,  . 
   ,   ,          Apple Macintosh,         .     -   .

----------


## admin

,    .  stamina.ru/ 
 : 1)       - -; 2)    . 
  : 1) ,     ( )   ; 2) ,  ,  ,     .

----------


## Tail

?      20-30 ?

----------


## admin

> 20-30 ?

  :

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> ?      20-30 ?

    ,       ,         .

----------


## kobieta

> ,    .  stamina.ru/ 
>  : 1)       - -; 2)    . 
>   : 1) ,     ( )   ; 2) ,  ,  ,     .

  ,     ,     .        :).    -  ,    : !     ! -    .
      -      .
  .

----------


## Tail

> ,       ,         .

    ,    .       ?

----------

